

Backbone vs Ember: AngularJS Demo - ProLoser-DJ
http://jsfiddle.net/oluckyman/vYknU/20/

======
oluckyman
This adds AngularJS to the benchmark done originally to compare Backbone and
Ember, and extended to include Knockout and YUI. jsfiddle links to those are
provided. TL;DR: AngularJS is significantly faster than all the others on this
benchmark.

